# Moving Texas to Dubai, can anyone recommend a moving company



## mstraxs (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi all,

Brand new to this site and its been a wealth of information these last couple of weeks. Finally signed up today as the questions are mounting 

I'm an expat Brit living in Texas these last few years but now on the move to Dubai. We are a family of 5, kids 16,12 and 11. I have the new contract sorted and the kids preliminary registered at school but as I say the practical side is starting to kick in and we are in need of your expertise. We plan to arrive right after Christmas and then they can start school in January.

1: So first can anyone recommend a reliable shipping agent from Texas to Dubai to move a 5 bedroomed house?

2: We have a 2007 Nissan Quest (I guess only the USA members will know what that is) but its a huge people carrier (van) that is so practical I am thinking of bringing it. Anyone any experience with importing from the USA or is it just not worth it? I guess the car now is only worth $15,000.

I know we have lots more questions and a lot I have already had answered just reading this site but for now I'll leave it there. We are all excited and although im the only one that has ever been to Dubai the rest of them cant wait!

Thanks for now


----------



## Hockers (Oct 29, 2011)

We recently moved from Uk to Dubai & used Crown relocations, brilliant service, no breakages or damage & made the whole process stress free. Hope this helps


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey my family and I are flying to the UAE tomorrow from Texas, so I may be able to help you. My company used SIRVA relocation, and they contracted with Berger Allied transport, which was great. They were excellent and I most definitely recommend them.


----------



## lilybob (Jan 3, 2011)

mstraxs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new to this site and its been a wealth of information these last couple of weeks. Finally signed up today as the questions are mounting
> 
> ...


We also used Crown Relocation. We did a small air package and the rest went by sea which arrived in about 5 weeks, as best I can recall. Very pleased with the service. No breakage or damage either.


----------



## dwies (Nov 1, 2011)

*Moving From Texas To dubai*

Good Afternoon

I moved from Texas to Dubai last month. I love it here. If you require any assistance in renting or buying a flat or vila, I would be more than happy to assist you.

Have a good day.

David Wies














mstraxs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new to this site and its been a wealth of information these last couple of weeks. Finally signed up today as the questions are mounting
> da
> ...


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

MSTRAX
Did you find a company from houston to Dubai? My family of three (14 year old son, and me and hubby). He is already there working. I am waiting until school if done in May. I am going to have to do the packing up myself. DID YOU TAKE YOUR VAN? I am looking at the costs of cars, and I am attached to mine here- even though it is not worth more than 17K. Curious of how and what you did. 
How are your children adjusting? Where did they go to school here in Houston, and where are they going in Dubai. Do you LIKE it. My husband thinks we will be okay for 2 years. Oh well! Almost a life long Texan, ready for the adventure of it all!


----------

